# butter milk turkey jello



## JGreco

Hi everybody, I usually post under a different forum but I decided to post under this forum because I have an important and strange question I need to ask. I have a buddy of mine that is a Korean linguist being stationed in Korea the beginning of next year for two years. We as a group of friends have a phrase "butter milk turkey jello" that we use as an inside joke amongst friends. I decided to find out how to write that phrase and frame it in a picture frame to give to him for Christmas as a sentimental gift to remember his friends by while he was in Korea.

My question is how to I write "butter milk turkey jello" in Korean hand writing?

From all the translation services that I have researched I know that there are words for "butter milk turkey" but the word jello is a hard word to find and I assume it has to be written in some type of Korean Kanji maybe from the American word. I appreciate any help for this translation. I plan on writing this next week before Friday.

Thank You..


----------



## hogeun78

Hi,
Since "jello" is from a brand name of dessert in U.S., there is no exact dictionary word for "jello" in Korean.

The closest word I believe is "젤리"
"젤리" refers to similar type of foot, and every korean knows what "젤리" is.

"butter milk turkey jello" would be "버터 우유 칠면조 젤리"


----------



## JGreco

Thank You hogeun 78. I am attempting to practice writing this phrase before I use my calligraphers pen  on the expensive paper I bought for this gift. Wew! That first character in the word Turkey is especially hard to write.


----------



## maghanish2

Hello JGreco!

Maybe you have already done this, but I would suggest finding a copy of each individual letter of the korean alphabet because, since they are written in blocks, it may get confusing to try and copy the typed letter when it's scrunched together.

But that is just my humble suggestion.

Good luck!


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

버터 밀크 터키 젤로

as written as it sounds.


----------

